# Tracker loan offer



## roan (12 Apr 2013)

Recently we asked the bank for a copy of our original loan offer from 2008 on draw down and they sent us the tracker version  (tracker word not mentioned )This corresponded to the signed version 1 I had on my files. However we were put on a fixed rate. We do remember thinking of fixing the rate at the time and have a version 2 unsigned copy of a fixed loan offer at a later date. I have requested why we are not on a tracker and have been told it is being investigated. How do I push for clarification as am waiting now weeks. if two versions are issued and the second one not accepted does the bank have to re-issue a third version based on original offer or does version one stay in play ?


----------



## WizardDr (12 Apr 2013)

Usually you sign a Mortgage Form of Authorisation.
You initially signed a Letter of Offer which is the first document.
What Bank is it?
There is a strong possibility with a bit of work that you may get your tracker restored.


----------



## roan (13 Apr 2013)

thanks for your reply

KBC!!

We have been stretched lately due to another rate increase with them this is why I 
sought clarification and a copy of the original loan offer which they sent promptly. We have been unable to pay all our mortgage this month.   I rang them and said according to the loan offer we should be on a tracker. They said they would check and rang me a few days later and said we were on a fixed rate (according to our statements from the beginning) I told them they sent me a copy of the loan offer recently and it was a tracker. I rang again a few days later and they said they had a note on the matter and it is being investigated and we should pay full amount until matter is sorted. They also said they would send some info on our interest rate payments todate and would that help?!  they did not send this info or any other info on this matter. I asked for a meeting two weeks ago and was told someone would call me back within 24 hours and this did not happen either.It's five years ago and difficult to remember what happened exactly but surely if they have the documentation proving we should not be on a tracker why don't they send it!


----------



## wbbs (13 Apr 2013)

Not sure about KBC but from experience with another bank sometimes if there was a late change to the type of loan the customer wanted, say original loan offer was variable and then they decided they wanted fixed, a new loan offer would be issued with the funds directly to solicitor so as not to delay the issue of cheque further.  Customers would then sign the new loan offer in the solicitors office while signing the rest of the docs before release of cheque.  The original loan offer issued may not be the one that was eventually used.


----------



## peteb (13 Apr 2013)

I'm sorry but how do you go five years and only now realise that you thought you were on a tracker? Several rate changes with no reduction to your mortgage repayments would have given the game away at some point.  Are you just chancing your arm here?


----------

